# mod_rewrite  nicht



## chofer02 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi, hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem mod_rewrite konfig File.

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^([a-z])/([a-z])(\.html)$ index.php?action=$1&id=$2
```

der Verwendete Link hierzu:


> www.example.org/firmeninfos/geschaeftsleitung.html


Ich bekomm aber immer die Meldung: Error 404, File not Found.

Wo liegt hier mein Denkfehler?

Danke für euer Hilfe!

Mfg

Christoph

EDIT: sorry, beim Themennamen hat etwas nicht geklappt =/


----------



## chofer02 (24. Oktober 2006)

okay, hab den Fehler gefunden, jetzt funktioniert es.

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^([-0-9a-z]*)/([-0-9a-z]*)\.html$ index.php?action=$1&id=$2
```

allerding überschreibt er mir jetzt alle Links, nicht nur die die diese Struktur haben, sondern auch die Links zu den Bildern und dem CSS File...

Mfg
Chris


----------



## Gumbo (25. Oktober 2006)

Eine Zeichenklasse allein ([…]) beschreibt genau immer nur ein Zeichen. Erst durch einen Multiplikator können damit auch mehrere Zeichen beschrieben werden.


----------

